
Show HN: Wing, a dead simple, sleek CSS Framework (~4kb) - kbr
https://github.com/KingPixil/wing
======
kbr
Hey HN,

I have been hacking together this project for about a week now, and I feel it
is ready to be shown to you guys. Wing is a framework similar to
getskeleton.com, but Skeleton didn't really fit my needs. Nothing I found did,
so I decided to make my own CSS framework. This is one of my first "big"
projects, so I really will love the feedback :)

If you guys like, Wing, please star it on
[https://github.com/KingPixil/wing](https://github.com/KingPixil/wing). I
appreciate it ^^

------
nprescott
Some feedback:

It seems there is no styling done to the select element drop-down, which makes
for a markedly different look between FF/Safari/Chrome - was this intentional?

Might not be your framework, but I'm experiencing some scroll-jank on the
full-height hero image in Chrome (Version 50.0.2661.102 (64-bit)). Doesn't
happen in Firefox.

You advertise the size of the framework, (~4kb) but then you include two web
fonts which together are more than 10x the size of your framework. It feels a
bit misleading only because you lead with the framework size.

Nice job getting it out there.

~~~
kbr
Thanks so much for the feedback!

The no styling done to the select drop-down is on purpose, as Wing is designed
to be a base.

The hero image is not because of Wing, it is just...there. I am working on
that ^^

Yeah, including two webfonts is pretty heavyweight, but they don't add too
much to the speed of the framework loading. If you don't mind, which one do
you prefer, Open Sans or Quicksand? Maybe I can just include 1 webfont :)

Thanks!

------
occsceo
appears similar to skeleton. whats the tldr differences?

~~~
kbr
Skeleton is am amazing boilerplate, but it has a couple flaws that Wing aims
to fix.

Skeleton isn't updated anymore, Wing is updated constantly.

Buttons don't have subtle animations.

Browser support.

Variety of buttons

Many more also, but most are small details. The grid is easy enough to
understand, and the whole thing is only _4kb minified.

------
alttab
Another one?

~~~
kbr
Variety is the spice of life. Choose whichever framework suits you best.
(Hopefully it is Wing)

